# Should robosexual marriage be legal?



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

So in Japan, a guy married a Robot. Should when the time comes, A.I. Robots be allowed to marry humans?

Also in Japan, a guy married a Nintendo DS character.


----------



## Todd99 (Nov 15, 2012)

Only in Japan does this happen.


----------



## monotonous (Feb 1, 2013)

poor guy why didn't he just marry a hooker


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

monotonous said:


> poor guy why didn't he just marry a hooker


Because Robots don't charge you every time you want to have sex with them.


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Sin said:


> When will it be my turn to get my very own Android 18 wifey?


Android 18 is my favorite character from Dragon Ball Z, except for maybe Vegeta or Majin Buu.


----------



## Noll (Mar 29, 2011)

sure if it'd make them happier.


----------



## alenclaud (Mar 31, 2013)

yeah, legalize it, don't see how this could hurt anyone.


----------



## SilentLyric (Aug 20, 2012)

if there's less lonely people in the world, why not.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

sure, why not. 

I'm going to guess that the guy that got married to his DS didn't do it officially though and it was just a ceremony. I don't think they have same sex marriages in Japan yet either? (unless it's changed recently.) You can get married in another country and it's counted in Japan as marriage, but not actually while you're in Japan.


----------



## nullptr (Sep 21, 2012)

I thought futurama settled this issue already.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Why the hell not when we inevitably create AI it wouldn't be beneficial to our health to piss them off.










Inb4 hilarious ropocalypse


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

galacticsenator said:


> I thought futurama settled this issue already.


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

mark101 said:


> I hate those robosexuals


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)




----------



## UndreamingAwake (Apr 11, 2011)

Sin said:


> When will it be my turn to get my very own Android 18 wifey?


I was thinking the exact same thing when I read this thread. :lol Though technically, 18 is a human who just had computer parts added to her, so she still classifies as human (or cyborg) in my book. /nerd mode


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Ha! Inanimate objects are next....

No FREAKIN way! AND WTF :wtf


----------



## noscreenname (Feb 24, 2013)

From what I've looked up nowhere does it say this is legally orchestrated or binding. It's just a couple of goofy guys having a faux ceremony.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Actually I'm not sure that DS game Character's AI is sophisticated enough for consent. Someone should look into that. :blank


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

This is too bizarre. Only in Japan!


----------



## Todd99 (Nov 15, 2012)

Superfood said:


> I suspect even robots would reject me.


Hahaha


----------



## Hank Scorpio (Oct 28, 2008)

Anyway since I hate civilization, sure.


----------



## HappyFriday (Jul 21, 2013)

Sure. Who cares. It ain't affectin me.


----------



## Alienated (Apr 17, 2013)

The only problem I had with a robosexual relationship, was when I came it was SHOCKING... I wont do that again !!


----------



## JohnWalnut (May 2, 2012)

If only robots would become advanced enough in our lifetime...


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

That's it; I'm marrying Robocop.


----------



## zomgz (Aug 17, 2009)

As weird as it sounds I really can't come up with any reason it shouldn't be legal. Whatever makes you happy!


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

Persephone The Dread said:


> Actually I'm not sure that DS game Character's AI is sophisticated enough for consent. Someone should look into that. :blank


Yeah and what if someone else falls in love with her? Then thered be robolygamy?


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

I wonder if sparks will fly if you consummate the marriage?


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

Creative name for a sex toy thread.


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

Don't see why not, so long as it includes anime characters *holds on tightly to the awe inspiring Flame Alchemist*


----------



## hdth (Jun 12, 2013)

whatever floats your boat


----------



## Nada (Dec 19, 2004)

If it brings joy to their otherwise lonely existence, than I see nothing wrong with it.


----------



## SnowFlakesFire (Aug 23, 2012)

Yes, is there any native american asexual robots available already? :wink

Can I have asexual threesome marriage with them?


----------



## SnowFlakesFire (Aug 23, 2012)

Do they make man robots without a penis?


----------



## AlchemyFire (Mar 4, 2013)

People can do whatever they want to make them happy, but I'd prefer to see same sex marriage legal first.


----------



## nullptr (Sep 21, 2012)

Zeppelin said:


>


I just now realized the infinity is supposed to be sarcasm about prop 8.


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

galacticsenator said:


> I just now realized the infinity is supposed to be sarcasm about prop 8.


I didn't even realize that until now :lol.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

brb marrying a fleshlight.

But sure, why not.


----------



## vela (Apr 19, 2012)

I for one welcome our new robosexual overlords.


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

SnowFlakesFire said:


> Do they make man robots without a penis?


All robots come with penises. It's standard, just like all cars come with wheels.

Even this one has a penis.


----------



## h00dz (Dec 25, 2012)

I'll raise you a somewhat humanoid robot for a building....


----------



## h00dz (Dec 25, 2012)

Oh and this too, woman marries Eiffel tower


----------



## SnowFlakesFire (Aug 23, 2012)

RadnessaurousRex said:


> Wat :sus


You don't know yet?

Me and penises you know... We don't come along :teeth


----------



## SnowFlakesFire (Aug 23, 2012)

Zeppelin said:


> All robots come with penises. It's standard, just like all cars come with wheels.
> 
> Even this one has a penis.


Just like real ones except that robot have 2 penises, they are trying to kill you!!!!! Regular penis form: attacks, spits white stuff and tries to murder you. Penises are evil.

We still cannot set a date to our marriage with my man because he refuses to amputate it...

a Robot without would make a perfect hubby :heart


----------



## SnowFlakesFire (Aug 23, 2012)

RadnessaurousRex said:


> Waifu pillow's now robots o_o


Cmoon... It is way better than to shoot teddy bears :afr


----------



## Janos (Jun 20, 2013)

This makes absolutely no sense to me. Can you believe it if you were such a bad marriage partner that the robot actually filed for divorce. No damn toaster is getting half my money.


----------



## JohnWalnut (May 2, 2012)

Zeppelin said:


> All robots come with penises. It's standard, just like all cars come with wheels.


Once you go robot penis you don't go back.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

Let's see how you all feel when the robots rise to power.


----------



## To22 (Apr 6, 2012)

lol no



h00dz said:


> I'll raise you a somewhat humanoid robot for a building....


I would have loved to be the authoritative figure that said, "Ma'am, you can not marry a building" in your standard Police Officer tone.

...one can dream.


----------



## Parsnip (Sep 5, 2013)

While I query the ability of a robot to give the consent necessary to be counted as being in an official marriage (programmed responses are not exactly consent) there is no real harm in allowing for marriage between a willing human and their robotic love. People already enter into unofficial unions with their love dolls, why shouldn't they make it official eh.


----------



## SnowFlakesFire (Aug 23, 2012)

RadnessaurousRex said:


> I removed it, sad face
> No more shooting teddys with shotguns I pinky promise


Are you my robot now? :b


----------



## Parsnip (Sep 5, 2013)

I know some people believe that robots are their only option for companionship but what if the A.I. they possessed gave them the freedom to say no? What if the robot/android in question could just as freely reject you and your intentions as a human? Assuming robosexual marriage was given legal status the assumption would have to be made that the robot was on par to a human, which means they'd (in theory) have the freedom to reject any advances made by a human being towards them.

I'd imagine being rejected by a robot would be a big old kick to the metaphorical testicles.


----------



## SnowFlakesFire (Aug 23, 2012)

RadnessaurousRex said:


> I think I'll keep my penis lol


:lol

Robots and men are so selfish :sus

:teeth


----------

